# Company logos: design companies and cost



## A99 (23 Nov 2005)

Can anyone reccomend a company in Ireland that designs logos.

If you search google there are loads of online companies that give you 3- 5 designs within a few working days but I would rather use someone local who I could talk to etc etc ...

Also any advise on the cost for a logo for a 3 letter company name.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Hibernicatio (23 Nov 2005)

*Re: Company Logo*

There are many companies out there who create 'corporate identities'.  Costs vary largely, but your best bet would be to go to a small graphic design company.  There are loads around


----------



## ClubMan (23 Nov 2005)

*Re: Company Logo*



			
				A99 said:
			
		

> Can anyone reccomend a company in Ireland that designs logo's.


No offence but if you are drafting letterheads for your company you should make sure not to misuse apostrophes (as above) as it conveys a very unprofessional image to the general public.


----------



## A99 (24 Nov 2005)

*Re: Company Logo*

"No offence but ............... " 

no offence taken, the purpose of this board is to offer advice & help in good faith, but can anyone help with the original query, I am getting a website built & I would really love to have a good logo.

Thanks in advance

ps you should see my phone texting !!


----------



## jem (24 Nov 2005)

*Re: Company Logo*

try ti studio limerick 061 480050


----------



## Icarus (27 Nov 2005)

*Re: Company Logo*

I've used these guys for a few things. Always happy with their work. www.hyperfecto.com . Based in Dublin, beside Merrion Square.


----------



## nopotatos (30 Nov 2005)

*Re: Company Logo*

www.nevilledesign.com

Cant say enough good things about the quality of the work and quality of service!


----------



## Aberdeen (4 Dec 2005)

*Re: Company Logo*

Why not go to www.printing.ie they have an affordable logo pricing section with loads of samples


----------



## ariidae (4 Dec 2005)

*Re: Company Logo*

Paintbox.ie based in Dartry. They do websites, logo designs, stationary even things like mugs and hoodies and stuff with your gear on it.


----------



## gary13 (9 Mar 2006)

*Re: Company Logo*



			
				nopotatos said:
			
		

> www.nevilledesign.com
> 
> Cant say enough good things about the quality of the work and quality of service!


 
thanks for the recommendation nopotatos


----------



## gauloise (9 Mar 2006)

*Re: Company Logo*

Karen Carty in  is wonderful and I couldn't recommend her enough! My logo was €500.00 if this is of any help.


----------



## ivorystraws (9 Mar 2006)

*Re: Company Logo*

As a new business start-up customer with Bank of Ireland, where the account is opened between the 1st of April 2005 and 31st March 2006, you can avail of a free regular listing in your local Golden Pages directory and free graphic design service (includes complete design of advert and company logo for inclusion in the Golden Pages and use of same by the customer for other purposes thereafter) not to mention a wide range of other business start-up incentives.


----------



## selfemployed (17 Mar 2006)

*Re: Company Logo*

do be careful as many irish companies will use the online services to create the logos etc

i have to say in this day of the internet and trying to save money online is the way to go

i am testing a service based in india at the moment, they charge 85 euro, send you the sample designs before you pay a penny - will let you know how it goes


----------



## Staffie (18 Mar 2006)

*Re: Company Logo*

Use http://www.scriptlance.com

You'll get logos done for cheap.

Check out http://www.staff.ie/zebras

I got them done via scriptlance for a total cost of about $80.


----------



## gary13 (22 Mar 2006)

I've had many customers who originally paid for cheap logos but realised that branding is a fundamental element in promoting ones business. It is not something that should be taken lightly. If you want to make the right impression then its worth going the extra mile.


----------



## ivorystraws (28 Mar 2006)

I agree that branding is important but more expensive services or goods doesn't necessarily infer better results. The basic fact is that it is possible to get a very high-quality service online for a fraction of the cost that it would here in ireland. You just have to do  the same research online as you would looking for a service vendor here i.e. review their portfolio, check their ratings, agree terms and conditions etc.


----------



## moneygrower (29 Mar 2006)

the nike swoosh cost about $100.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (29 Mar 2006)

take inflation into acount and thats about $1,000,000,000,000 today


----------



## colly (2 Apr 2006)

I second Paintbox.ie - very good. also look at www.clearscape.ie - very well renound


----------

